# What colour will my pup grow to be?



## Carlcox87 (Apr 25, 2013)

Hi my GSD pup Sonny is 11 weeks old cant work out what colour he is and what he will look like when full grown hope someone could tell me.









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

He's a sable and will likely get much darker as he grows. If he has a black stripe down his back, you can expect this to start getting darker and move down his sides and hips.

The dark line at his shoulder blade will also darken and spread and the black spot on his tail will also like spread along the length of at least the top of his tail.

Lisl looked a lot like your puppy at eight weeks, and this is her at 6 months:


----------



## Carlcox87 (Apr 25, 2013)

Thanks your dog is lovely.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Thank you for saying so. I really love her, she's a good girl.


----------



## EmeryGSD (Mar 8, 2013)

MichaelE took the words out of my mouth. What about mine???











Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

